# Saliste de entre el fondo de la noche



## padredeocho

Wow, this one is hard for me.   

Here is my guess:

You came out from between the thick of the night.

However, I know I must be wrong because that sounds to stuipid.  Please help.


----------



## transparente

It doesn´t sound good in Spanish, either.

"de entre el fondo" does not make sense. 
"del fondo", "desde el fondo" would be a lot better.


----------



## Edwin

Yo diría algo como:

*You arose from the depths of the night.*

A propósito,  se puede traducir "entre" a "among" o "between".


----------



## transparente

Encontré una definición de "*entre*" en WR, que podría funcionar (sort of):


Dentro de, en lo interior:
lo puso entre las páginas de un libro.


----------



## Rufiaa

*He came out of nowhere* podria ser uan opcion aunq no seria muy literal.

*He came straight out of the darkness
*


----------



## oriental

When I was learning english (long long time ago) my teacher made a joke I clearly remember when translating.
Now I do know that "entre no más y tome asiento" - more or less: please, come in and have a seat - can't be translated as "between no more and drink a chair."

Saliste de entre el fondo de la noche
You came out from between the thick of the night.

Remembering her, I think "between" is not the right word.
Instead and trying to get the "idea":

You appeared from the thickness/darkness of the night.
Using edwin's idea: You came out from the depth of the night.

Saludos


----------



## JB

What is the source of this quote. I ask because many people here (So. California) use "entre" to mean about, a eso de, aproximadamente. 
'A qué hora pasó el accidente."
"Pues, entre las ocho, más o menos."

So, did you get this sentence from a Doctoral Thesis on the philosophy of Spinoza, or on a telenovela, or in a bar?

No estoy seguro que significa "el fondo de la noche", pero estoy pensando (o más bien, ofreciendo como una posibilidad, tal vez, quizás):
He left about nightfall.  (Salió a eso del anochecer.)


----------



## lforestier

jbruceismay said:


> I ask because many people here (So. California) use "entre" to mean about, a eso de, aproximadamente.
> 'A qué hora pasó el accidente."
> "Pues, entre las ocho, más o menos."


The reason behind this use is that, originally it was used to mean *"between"* and 2 different times were given *"Pues, entre las ocho y ocho y media, más o menos."* but people started omitting the second time since it was an aproximation anyways.


----------



## mirx

depths of the night is the correct translation.

And the the name of the thread, I think is part of the lyrics of a song by Enrique Iglesisas, 

Saliste dentre el fondo de la noche... (It´s been many years I don´t remember what was next)

the chorous was something like;

jugaste al trapecista y sin red....

So I presume the original sentence in spanish is correct.

in this case nor between nor among/st work, 

de entre (entre=intro) from inside.

So the second translation is the most accurate.

you came out from the depths of the night

My personal wonder, Would deep of the night work here as well? I ask this because depths has a different meaning in spanish.


----------



## pablocar

La oración en español está correctísima, tiene total sentido.

Eso de "de entre", crea una sensación de capas, dobleces. Da la impresión de que saliste "abriéndote paso entre los mantos de la noche". De repente se puede jugar con eso en la traducción. Arriesgo una opción que probablemtente sonará agramatical en inglés (mi conocimiento del inglés no es suficiente para una producción poética) "You came out from de deep folds of the night". Seguro que podrás ponerlo mejor, pero espero que por lo menos esto te ayude a entender el verso.


----------



## oriental

pablocar said:


> La oración en español está correctísima, tiene total sentido.
> 
> Eso de "de entre", crea una sensación de capas, dobleces. Da la impresión de que saliste "abriéndote paso entre los mantos de la noche". De repente se puede jugar con eso en la traducción. Arriesgo una opción que probablemtente sonará agramatical en inglés (mi conocimiento del inglés no es suficiente para una producción poética) "You came out from de deep folds of the night". Seguro que podrás ponerlo mejor, pero espero que por lo menos esto te ayude a entender el verso.


 
Oi, pablocar y gracias.
Esa es la idea, en español la frase está correcta y poéticamente tiene sentido.
El between en la traducción al inglés es lo qué, a mi criterio, no pega sí en cambio el "from".
Came from the inside(s?) of the night..
Gracias.


----------



## Edwin

Mira lo que se puede encontrar con Google:

" deep of the night" 11, 200 hits (tambien es el título de una canción : In the Deep of the Night.) 

"depths of the night"  14,800 hits

"flolds of the night" 90 hits

"inside the night" 30,600 hits (pero entre esos son frases como "inside the night club o the night cave" )

"thick of the night" 5, 590 hits

Además como dijo mirx Saliste de entre el fondo de la noche viene de una canción, Trepecista


----------



## JB

Después de leeer las varias entradas, tengo una pequeña sugerencia más:  *emerged from* en vez de *came out from*


----------



## boyaco

transparente said:


> It doesn´t sound good in Spanish, either.



I agree!


----------



## mirx

It does sound good in Spanish, and I am familiar with it.

My guess was "deep of the night" and somebody posted, that that's actually the name of a song, so that is the translation.

"Sacaron 3 cuerpos de entre los escombros"

"...y una obra maestra había surgido de entre la nada"


----------



## transparente

En un contexto poético, se perdona. Pero si no, suena arcaico, la verdad.


----------



## pablocar

transparente said:


> En un contexto poético, se perdona. Pero si no, suena arcaico, la verdad.



disculpame, pero no entiendo con qué autoridad podés afirmar que suena arcaico e incluso que se puede perdonar" este uso. Para mí no suena para nada arcaico, y tampoco me parece un uso eminentemente poético el uso de "de entre". Una consulta a Google explica por qué opino así. Fijate, en http://www.google.com.ar/search?num...salio+de+entre"&btnG=Búsqueda&meta=lr=lang_es

aparecen más de 16000 ocurrencias de "salio de entre", al que le puse ese verbo para contextualizar mejor los resultados, pero imaginate que si ponés otros verbos y tiempos verbales van a aparecer muchas más. En un contexto poético uno lee la cosa de modo más cargado, pero en un contexto informativo se leerá de un modo más connotativo.

No hay nada de arcaico en esto, ni mucho menos nada que perdonar.


----------



## transparente

"salió de entre los árboles", no tiene nada de arcaico, estoy de acuerdo.
"salió de entre el fondo de la noche", si se usara fuera de una poesía o canción, a mí me suena muy arcaico.


----------



## pablocar

http://www.google.com/search?hs=iCF...=pt-br&q="from+within+the"&btnG=Pesquisar&lr=





Aparte de eso, si se trata de autoridad normativa, en el sitio de la mismísima RAE aparece 10 veces ese uso:
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...ntre"&btnG=Búsqueda+en+Google&meta=lr=lang_es


----------



## Franra

boyaco said:


> I agree!



A mí también me suena horrible, no tengo ninguna autoridad para decirlo más que la de una hispanoparlante, pero la frase es pretenciosa y cursi. No se trata de que no sea "correcta", que de seguro lo es. Sólo suena espantosa. Bueno, hay que ver de quien viene también, pues... (E. Iglesias).


----------



## pablocar

"de entre el fondo de la noche" no suena arcaico, suena algo poético (pero poesía así no más, en mi opinión personalísima). En todo caso, no suena a nada que haya que perdonar, si la letra dice eso y eso le sirve a un chico para hacerle la cabeza a la chica, o viceversa, dejalo, no más.


----------



## transparente

Pablo, son opiniones.
En poesía se perdona mucho que en prosa, no, en cuanto a gramática. 
Y más aún, en las letras de canciones. 
Hablo en general, no te enojes conmigo.


----------



## pablocar

Transparente, lo que no consigo aceptar es que se adopte una postura normativa respecto de la poesía. No hay nada que perdonar, la poesía, buena o mala, es la poesía, no está sujeta a normativas. No es posible perdonarla porque no está transgridiendo ninguna regla. Decir "la perdono" es amordazarla. ¿Tendría sentido que alguien dijera que perdona a los jueces por no escribir poéticamente, por no explotar, por ejemplo, figuras de riqueza retórica como la ambigüedad? No, seguro, absolunamente ninguno. Tampoco tiene sentido decir que se perdona a la poesía, por más floja que sea. La normativa tiene sus fines y sus lugares y momentos de aplicación. Es un error craso darle voz y voto en todos los espacios de la lengua. Un error y un acto temerario, pues así surge la discriminación lingüística, por ejemplo.


----------



## transparente

Filosóficamente tienes razón, Pablo.
No quiero amordazar a nadie.
Lo que quise decir es que sonaba _akward,_ antes de saber que era el verso de una canción.


----------



## JB

Estimado Sr. o Sra. pablocar;
Permítame una pequeño pensamiento.  Como todos los foreros, incluyendo Ud., yo tengo derecho a mi propia opinión, y a veces meto mis dos centavitos.  

Si yo oipino, por ejemplo, que Shakira es la más bella cantante que ha vivido en este mundo jamás, o lo contrario, que es una fea cochina que apenas sabe hablar, mucho menos cantar, es sólo mi opinión, a que tengo derecho; no tiene nada que ver con la arrogancia, ni la discriminación, ni de establecer normas de que es definitivamente la belleza, ni importa cuantas veces aparece en Google Shakira+belleza, sí.  Si yo pongo mi pensamiento, y después otro el suyo al contrario, lo leo, pero no echo a perder mi tiempo defendiéndome.  ¿Para qué?.  

Yo pongo mis entradas de vez en cuando, y leo muchas más, para "escuchar" las opiniones de otros, y para aprender por medio de sus conocimientos y ideas.  

Esto es todo, pero, por puesto, todo esto es sólo opinión mía.

Qué tenga muy buen día lleno de paz y alegría.  Para mí, ya es tiempo de dormirme.  Buenas noches.


----------



## pablocar

jbruceismay,
cualquiera puede exponer su opinión, si lo hace en términos que no sean ofensivos (recordando que la calidad de "ofensiva" de una opinión es algo subjetivo, y forma parte del sentido común entender que lo que no es ofensivo para mí, puede serlo para el otro). Ahora bien, exponer una opinión poniéndose más allá del bien y del mal, asumiendo unilateralmente una postura de juez imparcial, dando en fin a entender, sin tener con qué respaldarlo, que propia opinión es imparcial y expresada con autoridad, es algo extremadamente discutible. No se trata de que no haya normas, se trata de entender que las normas no se aplican a todo, en todo momento y lugar. Tú puedes decir que Shakira canta bien y puedes también decir que canta mal, es tu opinión, pero no puedes perdonarla por cantar así o asá, así como no tienes poder para oficiar una misa (supongo que no eres cura) o para oficiar un casamiento (suponiendo que no eres oficial del estado civil). Es decir, aún no siendo cura u oficial del estado civil tú puedes consagrar el pan y el vino, o puedes decir "los declaro marido y mujer", pero no puedes pretender que nosotros, los otros, pensemos que tu acto fue pragmáticamente válido: ni el pan y el vino fueron de hecho consagrado, ni el casamiento celebrado tiene ningún valor legal.
Fue eso lo que yo argüí desde el principio: pregunté con qué autoridad se "perdonaba" a quienquiera que sea por escribir así o asá, un texto que la persona, con arte o sin arte, con oficio o con oficio, escribió de pleno derecho.
Puedo argüir y explicar por qué mecanismos este tipo de actitud se traduce en discriminación lingüística, y si lo deseas lo haré, pero creo que con lo que expuse queda bastante claro lo que estoy arguyendo.

Saludos cordiales,
Pablo


----------



## transparente

Pablo, me parece que el que no perdona eres tú.


----------



## pablocar

Transparente,
de ningún modo, no estoy "no perdonando": estoy arguyendo. Argumentos se oponen con argumentos. Si crees que estoy equivocado, soy todo oídos.


----------



## transparente

Lo que corresponde aclarar es si "de entre el fondo" es correcto o no.
Yo sigo pensando que está mal.
A pesar de que la traducción es buena. Pero fue basada en una interpretación de lo que el autor quiso decir.


----------



## pablocar

¿pero por qué pensás que está mal, así, como un absoluto, si yo, como nativo, te digo que no sólo no me choca en absoluto sino que me parece algo clarísimo y unívoco, si otros aquí también dijeron eso, si se encuentran muestras de usos similares, inclusive de la misma exacta _collocation_? Sobre "el fondo de la noche" se puede decir lo mismo. Es decir, vos podés no entenderlo, te puede sonar extraño, pero no podés generalizar tu percepción, ¿no? Mucho menos se puede inferir una norma de una percepción personal.


----------



## transparente

Pablo, yo pienso que está mal (es mi opinión, no un absoluto). Lo que se dijo no me ha convencido. Y para eso estamos, para aprender uno del otro, no? Lo que he aprendido de esta conversación no tiene nada que ver con los asuntos del foro. Sigo con dudas respecto al uso de "de entre el..." No ví ningún uso similar, con un ejemplo parecido.


----------



## transparente

Podría asemejarse a la ascepción 2 que resulta un poco arcaica.

*entre**.*
(Del lat. _inter_).*1.* prep. Denota la situación o estado en medio de dos o más cosas.*2.* prep. Dentro de, en lo interior. _Tal pensaba yo entre mí_*3.* prep. Denota estado intermedio. _Entre dulce y agrio_*4.* prep. Como uno de. _Le cuento entre mis amigos_*5.* prep. Denota cooperación de dos o más personas o cosas. _Entre cuatro estudiantes se comieron un cabrito_ _Entre seis de ellos traían unas andas_*6.* prep. Según costumbre de. _Entre sastres_*7.* prep. Expresa idea de reciprocidad. _Hablaron entre ellos_


----------



## pablocar

transparente,
poné "de entre el" en google y verás unos cuantos usos, muchísimos de ellos similares al del ejemplo. Si ponés "de entre el fondo" vienen bastantes también. Es decir, no faltan ejemplos. Incluso muchos de ellos son ejemplos presentes en textos que sin dudas se pueden tomar como referencia normativa, como los que mencioné en el sitio de la RAE. No sé qué más se necesita para que te convenzas.

El uso de la acepción 2 del DRAE no tiene nada que ver con esto. En realidad, este uso no parece estar registrado en el DRAE, lo que no quiere decir que esté equivocado, y mucho menos que no exista, puesto que ningún diccionario contiene todas las palabras de la lengua, ni todas las acepciones de las palabras que contiene.


----------



## xOoeL

No quiero liarlo más, pero a mí me parece que no tiene mucho sentido "físico".
"De entre" sugiere "abrirse paso por" o "haber estado rodeado de", por lo que no me pega poner después "el fondo", ya que uno se abre paso por los alrededores.
Salir de entre los escombros.  
Salir de entre la maleza.
Salir de entre la oscuridad.
Todas estas cosas "te rodean"
¿Salir de entre el fondo?

De todas formas, a mí no me "chirría" especialmente la frase, y mucho menos si está en un contexto poético.


----------



## pablocar

xOoeL,
(conseguí escribirlo como es?  )

"el fondo de la noche" es una forma de decir "tinieblas", "oscuridad". Se puede salir "de entre" ese espacio.


----------



## xOoeL

Lo escribiste perfecto.  Gracias.

Te doy la razón.
Pero creo que estarás de acuerdo en que "salir de entre las tinieblas/la oscuridad" suena más _¿factible? _que "salir de entre el *fondo*", incluso a pesar de que aquí no se usa "el fondo" en el sentido físico de la palabra.  Por eso a los demás les suena mal.

Un saludo.


----------



## pablocar

xOoeL,
concuerdo 100% contigo. Sin embargo, el texto no dice "salir de entre el fondo", sino "salir de entre el fondo de la noche". Si no dijera "de la noche" sí que resultaría extraño.


----------



## xOoeL

De acuerdo.
¿Habrás notado que "salir *desde* el fondo de la noche" te ha salido con más naturalidad que "salir *de entre* el fondo de la noche"? Je, je.
Bueno, me acuesto ya. (Sí, es la una y media de la madrugada en Londres).
Un saludo.


----------



## pablocar

¡ya lo creo que sí! ¡"desde el fondo" me sale desde el fondo! jejeje

Lo que no invalida "de entre el fondo de la noche"


----------



## e.ma

E. Iglesias está en los antípodas de mis gustos, pero hay que reconocer que la frase suena bien, y hasta muy bien.

Salvo, por lo que leo aquí, en Chile y en Argentina. Que lo sepas, Enrique.


----------

